# ES 2: Pennywise ist wieder da! - Featurette zum zweiten Teil



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. August 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *ES 2: Pennywise ist wieder da! - Featurette zum zweiten Teil* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *ES 2: Pennywise ist wieder da! - Featurette zum zweiten Teil*


----------



## Voodoo2 (15. August 2019)

Der erste Teil war doch etwas langweilig 
hoffentlich wird’s besser 

mir hat der ältere Film besser gefallen bis jetzt


----------



## redfield (15. August 2019)

Kapitel 1 war etwas wenig "horror" und setzte vermehrt auf Jumpscares. Scheinbar hat man sich die Kritik zu Herzen genommen und setzt jetzt mehr auf den allgemeinen Gruselfaktor. Was die Verfilmung an sich angeht, fand ich sie deutlich näher an der Romanvorlage, als die alte TV Produktion, wobei Tim Curry als Pennywise unsterblich bleibt. Vor allem die zweite Hälfte der alten Produktion war ziemlich schwach und generell wich vieles zu sehr ab. Im neuen werden Details zumindest teils beiläufig erwähnt, wenn auch oft in anderm Kontext.

Bin gespannt.


----------



## Narbennarr (15. August 2019)

Voodoo2 schrieb:


> mir hat der ältere Film besser gefallen bis jetzt



Ich finde den alten Film sooooooo schlecht 

Freue mich auf ES 2


----------



## JunglistMovement (15. August 2019)

Ich fand Teil 1 ganz übel... aber ich war auch übelst gehyped. Es kann eigentlich nur besser werden, denke durch den Erfolg haben sie Budget- und Kreativtechnisch mehr Freiheiten.


----------



## Bandicoot (15. August 2019)

Finde den alten auch sehr betagt, mir hat das Reboot besser gefallen, Bill Skarsgård macht das super. Freu mich auf den 2. endlich gehts weiter.


----------



## Voodoo2 (16. August 2019)

Ja das Budget könnte (evtl) was Reißen 
ich hoffe es


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2019)

Ich habe mir vor ein paar Wochen den ersten Teil auf Bluray geholt.
Bin aber leider bis jetzt noch nicht dazu gekommen den zu gucken.
Will ich die nächsten Tage mal in Angriff nehmen.


----------

